# My new R32GTR



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Some pictures of my new R32


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW, that looks amazing, wot tyres r those .. barely look legal


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Fantastic pictures


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

another really nice r32
1st pic is so nice


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning :smokin: 

Dished alloys finish off an R32 so well.

Cannot be too many in Prague surely?


----------



## street.racer (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick MW said:


> Stunning :smokin:
> 
> Dished alloys finish off an R32 so well.
> 
> Cannot be too many in Prague surely?


I think it's the only GT-R in Czech Republic


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very, very nice. Wheels finish the car off perfectly :smokin:

Someones handy with a camera too - great pics there


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great pix and great car!


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

first thing out of my mouth, "Oh...wow.."

and then promptly became my desktop background. 
you should be proud.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

junglechink said:


> and then promptly became my desktop background.
> you should be proud.


what a good idea!

:smokin:


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, I am glad you like the car. It is very first Skyline in Czech republic


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Jaw droppingly gorgeous pics, that's one mint looking R32. Keeping up with Dino with the quality of those pics  

VERY nice


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Barbucha are those Dunlop DJO1 or Yokohama A048??


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic looking car and excellent pix


----------



## laneyfto (Sep 16, 2005)

excellent pics....great looking car


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful car and pics.. enjoy gtr life!


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

duka said:


> Barbucha are those Dunlop DJO1 or Yokohama A048??


AO48 285/30 ZR18 M Compound


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Shumaisu-san,
I hope you are well. It's me, Shin!
Sorry I couldn't reach your place. It was too far away from our route.
Maybe next time!
See you!

Regards,

Shin


----------



## street.racer (Sep 19, 2005)

Shin said:


> Hi Shumaisu-san,
> I hope you are well. It's me, Shin!
> Sorry I couldn't reach your place. It was too far away from our route.
> Maybe next time!
> ...


Hi Inoue-san!
Don't mind, but when I saw that pictures of T23 GT-R in Italy i was a bit sad that I missed seeing it. Now I have to go to visit you in England.  
I have sent you a mail last month, have you read it?
Eh... sorry for my English, Japanese is really better laguage. ^^


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

that's and absolutley awesome looking GTR. congrats.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Shu-san, 
Boku no Blog de Shu-san no GTR o shoukai shite ii desuka?
shashin tsukatte iidesuka?
Matane-!


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Heres a few old pics of my car:smokin:


----------

